
My Story, so far - drake01
http://pastebin.com/U3cR4hVx
======
arkokoley
Hello, its a wonder that my story matches yours in quite many ways. I too read
a lot of books (less about programming, though), love reading, tweaking code
and contributing (haven't contributed much though). I would love to get in
touch just to talk about things that are not at all relevant. Just for fun!

Cheers, Gaurav Koley

~~~
drake01
hi, my email address can be found in my profile.

